# 300 on HD DVD



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to this movie and the promised extras this month

Movie: 300
Release Date: July 31
Studio: Warner
Time: 116
Audio: TrueHD
Codec: VC-1


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Extras on Both Formats
-	audio commentary
-	multiple featurettes
-	webisodes
-	deleted scenes

Extras Exclusive to HD DVD
-	In Movie Experience
-	Blue-Screen Picture-in-Picture
-	Director commentary
-	Vengeance and Valor interactive game
-	“Pick your favorite scenes” function
-	Create your own trailer with scenes
-	Web enabled downloadable features
-	Combo Disc - Ability to be viewed DVD players as well as HD DVD

HD DVD 300 Combo Disc $27.95 Shack Shopping Mall


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No doubt I will own this one... and it is ordered... :T


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Same here... I have an entire shelf of nothing but medieval type movies. This is a must have.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I recall previously ordering this book "300" and epecting a regular type book. When it came it was more like a hard back comic book with pictures, I gave it to my son. He enjoyed it maybe I'll get it back from him now and give it a read before seeing the movie...

I enjoyed the web interactivity on the Blood Diamond disc and looking forward to seeing what is on this one. I'm kind of surprised they dont name each web feature coming with it, you would think each and every bullet is an extra selling point rather then just saying _web enabled downloadable features_

I'm hoping for live movie trailers to be offered with this web interactivity. I hate when outdated previews popup on older dvd movies and since I rarely go to the actual movies any more would love to start seeing full present day trailers.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I'm kind of surprised they dont name each web feature coming with it, you would think each and every bullet is an extra selling point rather then just saying _web enabled downloadable features_


Probably because they can change and add more web features before and after the disc has been released.

My 300 HD DVD is on pre-order:T

cheers


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's on our netflix cue, but I'll probably buy it eventually. Missed it in the theater, but have read the graphic novel (and being part Greek, I really enjoy the storyline  )


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll be picking up 300 for sure, but it will be on Blu-ray instead of HD DVD. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Tommy.

I have the hardbound graphic novel of 300 also, I've owned it for years. I am a big fan of Frank Miller comics since he did Daredevil back in the day. 

However, if you're interested in a book about the battle of Thermopylae that isn't a graphic novel I recommend Gates of Fire by Steven Pressfield. GoF is well researched historic fiction. It's about the battle and events leading to it from the perspective of a slave to one of the Spartans. Pressfield is known for writing about ancient history and building colorful characters that are at least somewhat historically accurate. There is always someone who will say such 'n such isn't true but generally I think Pressfield keeps it real.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gates_of_Fire


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayde, perfect thanks; that seems more like what I was after in the first place... I'll look into ordering it today


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I got to watch 300 on an "advanced" dvd copy on my system. wow, crank it up to that reference and it sounds amazing. the bass goes just crazy at some parts and really shows off the dynamic sound that should be in every movie.

AND the movie just plain kicks ***. cant imagine what it would be like in HD and HD sound.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

ccdoggy said:


> I got to watch 300 on an "advanced" dvd copy on my system. wow, crank it up to that reference and it sounds amazing. the bass goes just crazy at some parts and really shows off the dynamic sound that should be in every movie.
> 
> AND the movie just plain kicks ***. cant imagine what it would be like in HD and HD sound.


I also saw it on one of those "advanced copies", the sound was very good, and the video was, um, kinda small i guess is what i'm looking for. Sorta like zoomed out to half my screen. All in all it was good movie. Can't wait for blu or hd.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

300 looks amazing on HD-DVD I got to see it this week at the EMA show in Vegas, also the blue screen picture in picture is way cool..lets you see what is real and what is CG. Audio is crystal clear and very dynamic...interactivity is cool also..lets you make your own cool bookmarks and upload them for others to watch. I am sorry to say that the blu-ray version will not have all of these features.

Later
RayJr


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Ray can you tell more about whats on the web enabled features for this title?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Basically you'll be able to reedit the film and save it to a studio hosted server.

300 on HD DVD GizmoCafe.com

Sorry for the blatant self-promo there. But there is also talk of direct sales of movie swag over the HD DVD too. I only just read about this new "feature" which seems more like spam than a feature I'd want to use.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

It's Tuesday - July 31 ie. *300 DAY!!*

LLLLLLLLLLEEEETS GET Ready to ruummmmBBBLLLLLEEEEEE

I'm going to pick mine up at lunch. I can't wait, I might even go home early to begin my review of the supplemental material and run the audio/video through my informal testing.

I'll have a complete review of the HD DVD experience tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Great article Wayde, mine should arrive today (also I ordered one to be delivered to my nephew) but will probably wait till the weekend to watch it so I can spend the time afterwards really going through the extras....


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll provide no spoilers but ... I don't think there's much to spoil. It's like the Titanic - we know the ship is going down.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have it rented and a few of our friends will be coming over tonight to view it. There is an awful lot of excitement around this movie.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I got it in my possesion now.

Chek it out

I have to go to a meeting and I will be going home straight after to view the spec features and testing Xbox 360's HD DVD player on my 'puter.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well? How was it guys? I came back to this thread hoping for gushing details about the beautiful picture and sound of the High Def disc. Don't let us all down, tell us how it was!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm waiting until my HD-DVD copy comes in. We have it here at the house in SD, but I refuse to watch it yet. Our daughter's gang watched it last night.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Couldnt wait for the weekend, I broke down and watched it last night. To sum it up it was fantastic!

I was really looking forward to the interactivity more so then the movie but must say I was definitely impressed with the movie and its quality. 

Theres a ton of extras it will take me all weekend to go through it all before I can say much more about it.

Figure I will have to watch the movie a couple more time with and without the pip features turned on also...


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

well,today i decided to buy.I don't have the patience to wait for this one.

after work,went to Best buy,not 1 copy left on HDDVD.
plenty of blu and standard DVD there,just an empty spot where the HDDVD was supposed to be.

next stop,wally world.
not a single high def format to be found.

last stop circuit city.
I got the last HDDVD that was left in the store.

they had @ 10 Blu and @ 30 standard DVD there.

Gonna be movie night tonight!:jump::T:clap:


----------

